# need to fix my w8



## sakokid (Dec 25, 2007)

im looking for someone to repair my 03 w8 passat its maken a loud tapping sound i hear it's a big job but if your man enough email me [email protected] thanks


----------



## tripwalking (Apr 28, 2004)

find someone who knows morse code. The engine is telling you something.


----------



## sakokid (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: need to fix my w8 (sakokid)*


----------



## tripwalking (Apr 28, 2004)

bump...bump..........bumpbumpbump...buuuuump


----------



## sakokid (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: (tripwalking)*








come on help me out tripwalk i have a thousand bucks with your name on it if you fix it


----------



## tripwalking (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: (sakokid)*

paypal: sarah_horton wat rogers.com
http://www.w8forum.dk/forum_posts.asp?TID=1196







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------

